# What do you guys think of the Santos 100?



## SaMaster14

Hey guys, so I'm looking for a dress watch that I can also wear daily. My Rolex GMT II will still be my 'daily driver,' but I switch it up with my Tag Heuer Link every once in a while now that it's been serviced and cleaned and I like switching it up (plus with the Santos I can have something smaller and less ostentatious to wear with a suit or tux).

I went to Cartier today and looked at them and I really fell in love. I looked at the XL model and I think it's too big, plus with my current budget I would probably have to go with the full stainless steel if I were to go the big one where I really like the gold and stainless mix. So, I tried on the medium size model (38mm) and it really looked great! Here is a picture of it on my wrist next to my Rolex.



*Mainly, for those who have this watch, how is the reliability? How does the leather strap hold up?* My dad has had a Cartier Santos Octagonal watch similar to this (with a stainless metal band with gold screws though) which has been in just about perfect condition for over 35 years. 
[this watch: https://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/11433979_cartier-octagonal-santos-two-tone-wristwatch]
*
For those also looking for a dress watch, do you have any other suggestions?* I'm pretty dead set on the Santos, but I'm always open for suggestions. I also looked at the stainless steel 42mm Ballon Blue with leather band, but I still like the Santos better.

Thanks for any info!


----------



## Oysterperpe

I have same GMT and steel Santos 100 xl. Gmt is way more comfortable on my wrist.


----------



## blackbox1011

i like the santos a lot!


----------



## WISDean

I thin the Santos is a great dress watch. One of the classics, and the smaller version (not the XL which is very large) is a good size. The leather straps are OK from Cartier. Replacements are very pricey, somewhere in the vicinity of $300-$400, but the quality of leather is pretty good. I'm not sure if the Santos uses old springbars or a slide/lock system like the Roadster models, but if it has some proprietary system then you're stuck with Cartier aftermarket straps. The movement I'm not sure about, but this era of Cartier pretty much used the ubiquitous 049 caliber, which is a gussied up ETA 2892, which btw is an excellent and tough movement. I have a Breitling superocean heritage with the same ETA caliber, and I have beat the tar out of that watch and it's still going. So reliability with the Santos should be pretty good. As an aside, I have a Balloon Bleu 42 mm, which is a sensational dress watch (especially on a leather strap, it's a stunner) and Roadster S on a leather strap, and they're pretty reliable. Never had a problem in 5-6 years.


----------



## Glacier

My Santos "settled" to +1sec per day after months of having no wrist time. Once upon a time it was my "beater" like I stupidly wore it while moving house and when transporting lots of luggage etc. but except for scars on the polished bezel (but not anywhere else) it's been fine like 5 years later with no service.

I like its strap quite a lot, often stare at the gap-less fit of the strap to the case and lugs, how it tapers smoothly. The clasp's way of fastening the strap without any buckles (just using a the fold) is not as bad as some say cause I've been able to micro adjust it and keep it in position after losing a ton of weight - and can later reverse back lol (but I'm sure there's a limit to how often this can be done). There has also never been any sign that it can/will slip out cause it won't even move to the point of losening up (if you fold it down securely).

The watch itself is versatile. At 10.3mm (?) it easily fits under tighter cuffs and serves as my main dress watch. But the design is comfortable and masculine enough to be a perfect weekend-casual-smart sort of watch - the robustness of the case and movement and the 100WR further helps. The rich opaline white dial with "curved" crystal is interesting enough for me to stare at from different lighting angles it with a smile on my face. Paired with polished bezel and nicely brushed case on black strap is just a classic look that can go with almost any attire colour.

I guess that sums up what I think about the Santos lol~


----------



## Rdenney

Mine is an XL, but I believe the movement is the same Cartier caliber 049, which is an ETA 2892-2, without date, decorated to Cartier specifications.

It is a classic design and extremely comfortable. Mine has a curved case back and despite its size is only 11mm thick, making it wear with sleeve cuffs comfortably. My only issue is that the bracelet does not come with half links.

Rick "every bit as much the real McCoy as the Rolex" Denney


----------



## bcbcbck

Great square watch for its price range.


----------



## workinprogress

I looked at the Ballon Bleu and Tank Anglaise when looking into dress watches and I when I tried the Santos 100 medium I fell in love. It's a bit more casual than the Ballon Bleu and Tank with a dressy element but I think it will tend to suit people who aren't too formal. It is also heaps comfortable since the back of the watch curves in.

Leather strap is probably the only downside due to the uniqueness of the strap almost forcing you to go OEM when you want another colour or replacement if you like the no gap look with quality leather.

Just note that the polished front bezel will attract scratches if you wear it quite often.


----------



## Reinhard Immanuel

Beware that due to its shape, Santos _looks _larger than what it really is. Personally I really like the XL

My only issues is waiting a used non-chrono DLC/RG version arrived in the used market.


----------



## timeguy123

I have the stainless steel on black leather strap.. it gives you the best of both worlds: could be very dressy, as well as, casual. Very solid built. Keeps great time ( +3 seconds a day).


----------



## timeguy123

Santos fits on wrist very tight. it is a very noticeable watch.


----------



## CCbikeCT

Thanks for starting this thread. I too have a GMT and am considering the Santos 100. Appreciate the side by side pic!


----------



## sleekdog

Love this watch! Saving up for one. Only drawback seems to be the rather lackluster, generic ETA movement. Very plain for such a luxury brand. But that looks to be changing with the news of the new Santos 100 all-black carbon (see pic) just announced at SIHH 2016, the first Santos 100 to have Cartier's in-house MC 1847 movement. Hope they start putting it into the other remaining Santos 100 models.

Also: Nice new review of the Santos 100 over at ablogtowatch right now, FYI.


----------



## Rdenney

sleekdog said:


> Love this watch! Saving up for one. Only drawback seems to be the rather lackluster, generic ETA movement. Very plain for such a luxury brand. But that looks to be changing with the news of the new Santos 100 all-black carbon (see pic) just announced at SIHH 2016, the first Santos 100 to have Cartier's in-house MC 1847 movement. Hope they start putting it into the other remaining Santos 100 models.
> 
> Also: Nice new review of the Santos 100 over at ablogtowatch right now, FYI.
> 
> View attachment 7372666


Expect the price to go up substantially.

But then one must ask: Is the MC1847 really a better movement than the top-grade 2892-2 no-date version used in the Santos 100?

Rick "suspecting Cartier is responding to a diminution of ETA supply in a way that controls cost" Denney


----------



## Morrisdog

Love the look of the santos but I consider it more of a sports watch rather than a dress watch.. The Dumont is dressier, as is the solo and the Americaine. 

But it is dressier than your GMT II ..


----------



## Trel

I had one, but sold it.

It was a great watch, but it never really found its niche. It was too big and chunky to be dressy, but it was far too nice to be worn in a casual situation.

Things I liked:
- It had great wrist presence. It was showy without being ostentatious.
- It was comfortable. The curved case hugs the wrist nicely. The buckle system allows for infinite adjustment so you can have the watch rest exactly where you like. (I, for instance, like to have the 6 o'clock side of the strap shorter than the 12 o'clock side.)
- Fit and finish. It's a Cartier, it's perfectly finished.
- Strap durability. For being gator skin, it was surprisingly tough and it lasted a long while, probably because it wasn't being buckled and unbuckled constantly. It was set at its length and left.

Things I did not like:
- Heavy. It's a small movement in a big case. The rest is taken up with steel. Plus, since it was on a strap, there was no bracelet's weight to balance it out.
- Strap creep. I found the straps needed regular adjustment or they would loosen. Eventually, I glued the loose ends shut and the creep stopped. 
- Style niche. With a t-shirt and jeans, it felt too formal. Dressed for work, it felt too casual. In those rare situations where I'd get "dressed nice but not dressed-up" it would look perfect.


----------



## sleekdog

The price for the new Santos 100 carbon (with the MC1847 movement) is reportedly €6100, or about $6,800, which is right in line with the previous models.

No idea how substantially better the Cartier movement is vs. the ETA 2892, just that "no interesting complications, and no in-house movement" seems to be a common complaint against this watch (though not from me)



Rdenney said:


> Expect the price to go up substantially.
> 
> But then one must ask: Is the MC1847 really a better movement than the top-grade 2892-2 no-date version used in the Santos 100?
> 
> Rick "suspecting Cartier is responding to a diminution of ETA supply in a way that controls cost" Denney


----------



## ianc666

I think it depends how formal and how casual you want to go. On a black alligator I think the Santos 100 is quite formal, at least for me. Then you can dress it down on other straps like this:


Cartier Santos 100 by Ian Crocker, on Flickr


----------



## Kiss RJ

Love the santos


----------



## jambos5151

I have returned to the Cartier santos after what seems like an eternity. I first fell in love with the santos galbee around 1996. My good lady purchased me this watch in 1998 as a surprise present and my god , I loved it. However time moves on , style , tastes etc change and my wife ended up wearing it and still does to this day as I switched towards to Rolex Sports models i.e. Daytona , sub , Pepsi gmt .

Well I am back , I traded yesterday and took ownership of a santos 100 xl and I am delighted . I have a small / medium wrist and to me it feels and looks good. It's from 2006 so its not squeaky new but I kind of like that .

The silver / gold mix with the brown crocodile strap is stunning visually.

I went away but I am back and I am happy .


----------



## trueblueswiss

I am in love with my new Santos 100 XL which I picked up recently pre loved at a good price. It has gone of for a full service with Cartier in Sydney so looking forward to having it back in a month.

The size to me is spot on & I don't mind the weight as it feels like a well made solid watch. I also couldn't give 2/5ths about the movement to me this is a statement of style. I love the bezel with the screws on show, it is a classic design.

I have ordered a few straps in various colours to mix it up. It will be one of my daily watches during the week but I also thinking it can easily switch to weekend use with a strap change.

The first time I tried it in I knew it was a definite keeper for me & also makes a great big brother to my Tank Solo XL.

Happy wearing to all fellow owners


----------



## jambos5151

trueblueswiss said:


> I am in love with my new Santos 100 XL which I picked up recently pre loved at a good price. It has gone of for a full service with Cartier in Sydney so looking forward to having it back in a month.
> 
> The size to me is spot on & I don't mind the weight as it feels like a well made solid watch. I also couldn't give 2/5ths about the movement to me this is a statement of style. I love the bezel with the screws on show, it is a classic design.
> 
> I have ordered a few straps in various colours to mix it up. It will be one of my daily watches during the week but I also thinking it can easily switch to weekend use with a strap change.
> 
> The first time I tried it in I knew it was a definite keeper for me & also makes a great big brother to my Tank Solo XL.
> 
> Happy wearing to all fellow owners


Hi fellow 100xl owner ,

Picked mine up on Thursday and am looking to replace strap . May I ask where you got your straps and what works ? Have been looking on line and not seeing many options . Obviously can go to an ad as an option. Cheers


----------



## Morrisdog

Congrats on your new watch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trueblueswiss

jambos5151 said:


> Hi fellow 100xl owner ,
> 
> Picked mine up on Thursday and am looking to replace strap . May I ask where you got your straps and what works ? Have been looking on line and not seeing many options . Obviously can go to an ad as an option. Cheers


You are correct there aren't many options out there but I found mine on ebay which has a number of aftermarket options in varying colours. There are also a few genuine Cartier straps on there at a good discount to an AD. I would suggest searching under "Cartier Santos" as it gives many more results.

Happy Hunting.


----------



## jambos5151

My beauty !


----------



## Watchyman

I am a big fan of the Santos as I feel like it's as iconic as a Rolex Submariner. The one thing that is stopping me is the lack of date complication. 
Maybe someday Cartier will release one with a date aperture. 

Sent from my BLU LIFE ONE X using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchbreath

"as", far-far more so.


Watchyman said:


> I am a big fan of the Santos as I feel like it's as iconic as a Rolex Submariner. The one thing that is stopping me is the lack of date complication.
> Maybe someday Cartier will release one with a date aperture.
> 
> Sent from my BLU LIFE ONE X using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchyman

https://monochrome-watches.com/history-of-the-pilot-watch-part-i-cartier-santos-1904/

Sent from my BLU LIFE ONE X using Tapatalk


----------



## kon

Watchyman said:


> https://monochrome-watches.com/history-of-the-pilot-watch-part-i-cartier-santos-1904/
> 
> Sent from my BLU LIFE ONE X using Tapatalk


 After reading this i have a better appreciation for santos.


----------



## Cyimian

Does the Santos 100 have a normal lug/springbar system for aftermarket straps or can you only fit Cartier straps on?


----------



## Rdenney

Cyimian said:


> Does the Santos 100 have a normal lug/springbar system for aftermarket straps or can you only fit Cartier straps on?


My XL has drilled lugs and standard screw bars, but somewhat less standard 23mm lug spacing. But the straps from Cartier are shaped on the ends to fit cases tightly, and I suspect generic straps just won't look as good. I have a similar situation with my Maurice Lacroix Phase de Lune Tonneau.

Rick "who prefers the stunning bracelet for the Santos" Denney


----------



## trueblueswiss

I love mine which just came back from a full Cartier service and looking like new... very happy.


----------



## freshprince357

trueblueswiss said:


> I love mine which just came back from a full Cartier service and looking like new... very happy.


Awesome shot and boss Santos!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## InstaTurboD

thats looks great. what size is the watch and your wrist?


----------



## gadget_boy

Need to chime in, I also am fortunate enough to have an 18K/SS Santos 100 XL, the watch doesn't get the respect it deserves.


----------



## snoberg

I love the design, but it's a lot of money for an eta with terrible resale value.

They are starting to put in house movements into the new models though, so maybe that will turn around.


----------



## watchdoc.

Lovely watch, really adorable!!


----------



## aaroniusl

I personally like the design quite abit and can see myself possibly getting one in the future. But likely will get a used set as its abit costly for the movement it is offering.


----------



## aaroniusl

Adorable is a strange way to describe this watch.



watchdoc. said:


> Lovely watch, really adorable!!


----------



## freshprince357

I'd get one with a bracelet not a rubber strap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bomba

snoberg said:


> I love the design, but it's a lot of money for an eta with terrible resale value.
> 
> They are starting to put in house movements into the new models though, so maybe that will turn around.


Yup I agree. Totally. But so far only on the full dlc Santos.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## ty423

I have a problem with the deployment clasp digging into my wrist at times


----------



## dantan

I thought that the Santos 100 now comes standard with an in-house Cartier movement?


----------



## The Bigwatch Guy

The bigger the Santos the better for me.


----------



## diablogt

A classic beauty. But its in the very crowded price range full of iconics from Rolex, IWC, Panerai... a bit over priced IMHO.


----------



## userealwasabi

The classic Santos 100 on the wrist today. One of my fav watches! Has OP taken the plunge?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powell

A good piece.


----------



## bomba

dantan said:


> I thought that the Santos 100 now comes standard with an in-house Cartier movement?


I think only for the DLC models so far

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## renesse

Adorable piece.


----------



## Babka

Great wrist shot! And, by the way, I myself find the buckle to be super comfy!


----------



## bc2010s

Good watch at a good price


----------



## DarthBeeL

I love the blue strap of this Santos 100! Can you please let me know the PN or where to buy the exact same one? I have a Santos 100 Large (W20073X8) 23mm stram


ianc666 said:


> I think it depends how formal and how casual you want to go. On a black alligator I think the Santos 100 is quite formal, at least for me. Then you can dress it down on other straps like this:


----------

